
Children unlikely to transmit coronavirus, study cited in push to reopen schools - jgalt212
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/26/children-unlikely-to-transmit-coronavirus-says-study-cited-in-pms-push-to-reopen-schools
======
ryeights
The full report:
[http://ncirs.org.au/sites/default/files/2020-04/NCIRS%20NSW%...](http://ncirs.org.au/sites/default/files/2020-04/NCIRS%20NSW%20Schools%20COVID_Summary_FINAL%20public_26%20April%202020.pdf)

Key quote:

>SARS-CoV-2 transmission in children in schools appears considerably less than
seen for other respiratory viruses, such as influenza. In contrast to
influenza, data from both virus and antibody testing to date suggest that
children are not the primary drivers of COVID-19 spread in schools or in the
community. This is consistent with data from international studies showing low
rates of disease in children and suggesting limited spread among children and
from children to adults. Data from the whole of NSW also demonstrate children
(aged <19 years) represent 4% of all cases of COVID-19 despite being
approximately 23% of the population.

------
jgalt212
If true, it's still going to be hard to push this as the pols won't be happy
to admit they may have made the wrong decision by closing the schools. Of
course, one could argue that if the study is true/correct, than the school
closing decision may have been good decision, bad outcome and not bad
decision, bad outcome.

But, of course, now it not a time for nuanced discussion. /s

